# College dorm life



## charlydateddybear (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm 19 (female), and a sophmore in years in college, but a freshman at my current school.The dorms here are made up of suites- four rooms, two girls to each room. There's one single off of a double as well. So that's usually 9 girls (or boys) to a suite. The suites have one toilet (enclosed), usually one or two showers, and two sinks.I got lucky this semster and most of last semester and didn't have a roommate. Still, living here is _hard_.All our food is starchy, cheesey, and generally unhealthy. The only saving grace is the really good soup and salad bar.I have been diagnosed with IBS and Lactose Intolerance since I was a baby, and I've had plenty of time to learn what I need.I still hate it.This is...kind of yucky to talk about, but I wanted/needed to know- does anyone else out there self-constipate?I mean, when all 8 girls are swarming around getting ready to go out, you really cant be sitting around on the toilet in agonizingpain. Makes it worse that the third floors plumbing really sucks.For the first time in my life, as well, no one here knows that I have IBS. Most of them know about the Lactose Intolerance,but not the IBS.It makes it hard, but I sit through all my classes; I've never missed a single day because of my IBS or LI. I do my homework, I eat the crappy food, and I curl up in bed with a big hot water bottle for a long, long time.Does anyone have any tips or advice about how to handle this better? I'm sick of the pain







(Soy, most rice-milk alternatives, and high sugar food items are out. they make it worse.)


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Can you buy your own food or do you have to eat the college's food? Are there any facilities to make your own food? I know it would be a lot of bother but better than getting sick! What about possibly getting up earlier than the rest of your roommates and eating breakfast earlier so you can go to the bathroom before all of them? Hopefully next year if you make good friends this year you might be able to move out of dorms and into private accomodation that would suit your needs better. I would see if there was a college doctor you could talk to, they might be able to prescribe you something to reduce your bowel movements and pain.


----------



## tiff125 (Apr 13, 2010)

Is it an option for you to live off campus where you can cook your own food and have easier access to the bathroom? I have IBS along with other medical issues but living in a dorm just did not work for me so I lived at home while I was in college.


----------



## terribletummy (Dec 30, 2010)

power to you girl! this is my second year of college and i'm living at home. ibs is one of the main reasons why i didn't go off to a big school:/i've actually resorted to taking online classes because i can't deal with the stomach growls and constant going when i'm at school.i sometimes self-constipate but at the end i just go or if i can i come back home to go.i wish i could just be a "normal" girl but sadly i'm nowhere near that.to me it seems like you have it under control for the most part. but you should definitely talk to a dr and your parents about it.-try some tea-fiber supplement -probiotic


----------



## PrettySickly (Jul 14, 2011)

what?!! 9 girls to one toilet is ridiculous! Its hard enough sharing a bathroom as it is! When I shared a restroom with 3 of my friends in an apartment, I ran my shower. But if your toilet is enclosed than I'm not sure. is there a restroom in your common area you could use for emergencies? That was my saving grace many a time. I hope it works out. I'm moving back into law school dorms so if you want to discuss, pm me!


----------

